# Handyman and remodeling business



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

For any of you fellow fisherman/women and forum members, I have a construction business where I offer a wide range of home repair and remodeling options that range from the smallest reapir such as a clogged sink to a completely remodeled kitchen. If you are interesed in any repairs, I give free estimates and give military discounts of 10%. If you are interested in having some work done, even if you aren't military, mention that you saw this post and I will still give you 10% off. Since pictures are worth a thousand words, here are a few pictures of some of my work.

Bryan Foster
Foster Thompson Construction LLC
Destin,Fl 
(850)502-9204


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

*more pics*

just a few more pics of some of my work.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I will definitley write your General Liability Insurance for you when your up for renewal.*


----------

